

Ask HN: Most inspiring books? - Lomex

What was the most inspiring book you have ever read?
======
rickdale
2 Books come to mind that have inspired me to be better.

1\. 4 Hour Body -by Tim Ferris. This is a popular book and it got me addicted
to my health.

2\. The Motivation Hacker by Nick Winter. This is less popular than 4 Hour
Body, but it's awesome and teaches you how to muster up unconscionable amounts
of motivation.

~~~
kbojody
Is there any way to get the _The Motivation Hacker_ on some other digital
device? I looked in the Google Play store but wasn't able to find it and I
don't own a Kindle.

~~~
freshrap6
It's available as an Epub file on the site: [http://www.nickwinter.net/the-
motivation-hacker](http://www.nickwinter.net/the-motivation-hacker)

------
lifeguard
If you are just starting out "Lead the Field" is good:
[http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lead-the-field-earl-
nighting...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lead-the-field-earl-
nightingale/1004926403)

------
kbojody
The Four Agreements: A Practical Guide to Personal Freedom

Its a super short read, and while it references God a few times don't let that
stop you from reading it. There is so much more to this book and its a great
little read.

